# 1990 Toyota Sera EV Build



## mistasam (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey guys!

After reading around a bit on this forum, I decided to finally post my plans for a Toyota Sera conversion. It seems like a crazy enough car to be perfect for this kind of thing. There are at least 2 Sera conversions out there, but I'm planning something a little different.

Although most people with these cheap hatchbacks just bolt up an AC50 or something to the stock manual transmission, since I having a crappy automatic, I decided the best method would be to throw all of it away and use a Borg Warner eGearDrive, mated with a Siemens motor. With the fancy GEVCU it seems like this could be pretty solid.










I figure with that much power in such a lightweight car, it should be pretty fun! (regardless of still being fwd haha) For batteries, I'm considering using 92 of the New Energy 60ah cells:

http://www.electriccarpartscompany....Cycles-Continuous-Charge-Cycles-h3_p_114.html

What do you think? They seem small, light weight, and long-lasting enough to get me around with plenty of power. Range isn't as important at the moment as just having a fun car to blast around with.

This is my first conversion, so I'll take all the advice I can get. I really just want to keep it as simple as possible. Before I bite the bullet and dive deeper, I'm still struggling a bit to fully understand the wiring in most "control boards". Does anyone know of a good diagram/schematic that outlines the connections I'll need between the fuses, contactors, shunt, etc?

Thanks in advance, and it's great to be here!


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

That's one unique looking car to start off! 
look forward to the progress!!


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Never seen that car before- had to look it up! Very unique- very interesting style! Keep us informed of progress with lots of pics-and best of luck to you.


----------



## mistasam (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys! It's a crazy car, eh? Here's hoping I can actually pull this conversion off.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

I like it, it looks like what an AMC Pacer would've looked like if AMC has lasted into the 2000's to update it


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

The battery sheet says "max discharge 180A continous" which sticks out to me as a potential issue. 
It sounds like you are planning a 295v system which I have not done, and that trans choice will certainly help create a low friction system, but will 90a discharge (sorry I meant 180 amp) be enough to drive around town? It could be enough, just wondering if you've thought that through with the added weight.

-josh


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

What controller are you planning to use to drive your Siemens motor?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

bwjunkie said:


> The battery sheet says "max discharge 180A continous" which sticks out to me as a potential issue.
> It sounds like you are planning a 295v system which I have not done, and that trans choice will certainly help create a low friction system, but will 90a discharge (sorry I meant 180 amp) be enough to drive around town? It could be enough, just wondering if you've thought that through with the added weight.
> 
> -josh


That 180 A discharge is continuous, which is more than enough. I would imagine that the batteries could handle the 300A (5C) peaks that the Siemens needs.


----------

